# Device Invented to Track Wandering Alzheimer's Patients



## SeaBreeze (Oct 13, 2014)

This young man invented a sock device that alerts you of a wandering Alzheimer's patient on your smart phone...http://www.nbcnews.com/video/nightly-news/56049293#56049293


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2014)

What an amazing boy at only 15 years old. That  device is going to help hundreds of thousands of carers.


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 13, 2014)

Great! My sister's roomate wanders alot and this would be much better than the alarm that wakes up the whole hallway on her bed!


----------



## rt3 (Oct 13, 2014)

RFD devices have been around for 20 years, in satellite tracking and government surveillance. There use in the health care field can have some pluses, but there are many legal problems here. (phone user better have power of attorney)


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 14, 2014)

A Lojack on grandma!!


----------



## rt3 (Oct 14, 2014)

yep, ekg, glucose, gps,_ all in one satellite upload_


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 14, 2014)

rt3 said:


> yep, ekg, glucose, gps,_ all in one satellite upload_



Along with a pacemaker check..


----------



## Debby (Oct 15, 2014)

I heard once of a nursing home in Germany who tried something really creative to deal with residents who wandered away to go 'home'.  They installed a fake bus stop right out front of their building and when someone would manage to get out who was confused, they invariably went over to the 'bus stop' and would wait for the bus that would take them home again.  I guess lots of them would remember their younger, working days and catching the bus even though they aren't able to remember much else and apparently it works pretty good.  Instead of calling the police to help them find a missing patient, they simply go out and check to see if they're waiting for the No. 9!  

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...s-Alzheimers-patients-from-wandering-off.html


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 15, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> A Lojack on grandma!!



LOL ..


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 15, 2014)

Cute idea Debby but wouldn't work in the rural community. To many of us don't have buses. We have one in this town and you have to call and set up a time. And there are none in the small community she lives in. In hers they have all the doors with a code, except the front door and that trips and alarm.


----------



## d0ug (Oct 15, 2014)

These RFID chips are not such a good idea. It can be pretty scary.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLAFhTjsQHw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cs4I-hURT7A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXo1k2qb4OU
Maybe they should change the name from RFID to 666 chip


----------



## Bettyann (Oct 15, 2014)

I like the idea of a wrist or ankle bracelet...or other similar items...IF....the person was Alz is willing to wear it and won't remove it... Those people in the 3rd and last stage of this disease need to be watched at all times...and preferably in a facility that cares for them... it is unmercifully difficult for the family to deal with this situation at home... sad to say, but true.


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 16, 2014)

My Dad had Alz. He was always my hero. He was kept at home. But it took 3 grown kids who lived very close and Mom to watch him day and night. He chased Mom through the house with a coke bottle one day. He loved my Mom dearly, and would never have done this, he would have died protecting her and us kids. Toward the end, someone slept in the doorway of the bedroom each night to keep him from roaming. He was only 71 when he passed of heart disease. My sister is 81, and thank God, doesn't have it this bad. Just a few mixed up facts and alot of anger issues from ending up in a home. She is a good soul who did for everyone else in the family all her life, and the small community where she lives. I would have her wear a small sock device anyday. She said last time I talked to her "You do not know what it is like to live where you are locked in. She has excellent care and family fairly close but a small room, a TV, and outdoor court and a dining room where 80% don't know what they are doing is no help. If it wasn't for the fact Rheumotoid Arthritus has her where she can't walk and she is heavy set and has to be helped to move about I would have her home with me. Sorry ranting I know but this disease drives me crazy!


----------



## Debby (Oct 19, 2014)

Just plain me said:


> My Dad had Alz. He was always my hero. He was kept at home. But it took 3 grown kids who lived very close and Mom to watch him day and night. He chased Mom through the house with a coke bottle one day. He loved my Mom dearly, and would never have done this, he would have died protecting her and us kids. Toward the end, someone slept in the doorway of the bedroom each night to keep him from roaming. He was only 71 when he passed of heart disease. My sister is 81, and thank God, doesn't have it this bad. Just a few mixed up facts and alot of anger issues from ending up in a home. She is a good soul who did for everyone else in the family all her life, and the small community where she lives. I would have her wear a small sock device anyday. She said last time I talked to her "You do not know what it is like to live where you are locked in. She has excellent care and family fairly close but a small room, a TV, and outdoor court and a dining room where 80% don't know what they are doing is no help. If it wasn't for the fact Rheumotoid Arthritus has her where she can't walk and she is heavy set and has to be helped to move about I would have her home with me. Sorry ranting I know but this disease drives me crazy!




I am so sorry to hear about the trials that your family has gone and is going through with this terrible disease.  It is so unfair that this is the reward for a life of loving and hard work isn't it?  You poor dear, I'm sure you and your family are mentally exhausted from this experience!  Sending you prayers and strength Just plain me.


----------



## Debby (Oct 19, 2014)

Just plain me said:


> Cute idea Debby but wouldn't work in the rural community. To many of us don't have buses. We have one in this town and you have to call and set up a time. And there are none in the small community she lives in. In hers they have all the doors with a code, except the front door and that trips and alarm.




Yes I thought it was a pretty novel idea and apparently it does work for them, but you're right only a 'city' solution.  And you mentioned the locking coded door and when I first read it, I wondered why they didn't have something like that too.  Seems more sensible doesn't it?  Like how would the fake bus stop help if a patient wasn't in the habit of 'catching the bus after work'?  Must have been more to the story but they didn't mention it.


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks Sea Breeze! But the trouble is I don't have the means to visit often, and that hurts. First time we have visited in a while, but we talk on the phone often. I was appalled at how small it was. Room only big enough to hold 2 hospital beds and one chair and a small chest of drawers and then it is crowded. The help seems nice. Must be as old as me. It is where she wanted to go. The small town where she and her 2 husbands had lived before each of them passed on. One from CA, and one from Open Heart Surgery.


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 19, 2014)

That last post was meant for Debby. I am having trouble keeping my thoughts straight. Had to pick up hubby from church, and fix dinner from start to finish of that post. Thank Goodness, dinner was only a bologna sandwich.


----------



## Debby (Oct 19, 2014)

Just plain me said:


> That last post was meant for Debby. I am having trouble keeping my thoughts straight. Had to pick up hubby from church, and fix dinner from start to finish of that post. Thank Goodness, dinner was only a bologna sandwich.




You're forgiven JPM.  I love days when all he wants is a sandwich for supper too.  Happens occasionally.


----------

